# african pygmy hedgehog



## rocket (Feb 23, 2009)

hello, new to this site was just wondering if anyone keeps pygmy hedgehogs as very interested in buying one, have a few questions. do they smell? can you keep them in the house? can you keep 2 together? what do the eat? are they easy to handle? what age do you buy them at? sorry for question overload.

many thanks


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hiya, havent noticed my one to smell too much. 
They have to be kept inside in the likes of an indoor rabbit cage. Large zoozone cages are ideal.
You can keep 2 females together, but you have to keep a very close eye on them for any fighting etc.
They get a good quality dry cat food, insects, fruit and veg and various stuff as treats etc.
They can be quite grumpy and huffy so try and get a well handled one. Aslong as you put the time into taming and calming one down they are relatively easy to handle.

Here is a great forum for just hogs -

Pygmy Hogs UK


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Do they smell?

As mammals go they are fairly nose friendly but husbandry plays a big part in that. They need spot cleaning daily and depending on the hedgies age as in weaner, sub adult or adult and the amount they eat you need to change the cage weekly but this would only be if little trained as all wee will be in there so the cage remains fairly fresh.

Can you keep them in the house?

They must be kept indoors or an insulated shed with added heat which can be given many ways. A heat disc called a snuggle safe or the likes is a good source of heat, placed half in and half out of their home so they can choose the level of heat they want. Some people use heat mats and I have in the past for fresh weaners or ill animals used infrared heat lamps which they loved.


Can you keep 2 together? 

Yes both sows and boars can be kept together and both sows and boars can fight just as much as they can get on. I have boars together who do not fight and two who just about like the girls. If seperate wheels, hides, food dishes and drinking area provided even for troublesome animals fighting can be illiminated almost completely. Not 100% guaranteed but many animals will show homosexual traits once living with same sex and this can take a long time to rectify if you intend to breed so keep this in mind. It can be sexual bahaviour due to institutionalising but some animals are 100% gay and will never breed for you. Homosexual encounters are common in both female and male and oral sex is quiet common. Males can also masterbate using a toy or your hand for that matter (this can happen in both gay or straight animals)


What do the eat?

They are Insectivores. They eat insects, pinkies, cat/puppy kibble.  


Are they easy to handle? 

For the most part yes but as with all animals they can bite. Sometimes no matter how much time a breeder or previous owner has put in they will still be grumpy and some with little interaction are very friendly. Hand feeding is a good way to bond BUT can lead to nips due to association of food with your hand. Even nasty animals can come round with time invested in them.


What age do you buy them at? 

Many people sell them between the age of 6-8weeks. You can get an animal of any age really and if it is just a pet who the work has already been done with maybe try someone who rescues as rehomes will generally be much cheaper then a breeder purchased one. A few UK people rescuing atm I think.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

mg: phew you learn summit new everyday - bit x-rated in some parts there :lol2: My boy hedgie will hump his toy mousie LOL thankfully he hasnt tried it on with my hand yet!!!!!


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

I have both females who share and males(although relatively young) and have yet to expirience ANY problems what so ever.Although a sharp eye must be kept on initial introductions but this is the same regarless of gender for all hedgies.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

When you eat, sleep and breath these animals you learn one of two things over time. Wait till they get friendly on your leg and many people are surprised by the lenght of the penis in comparison to the body but then the females also try but not as sucessful as the males, much easier for the boys.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Forgot to add a female who presents is just comical. They do look at you like err, well what you waiting for, priceless.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jeffers1984 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hedgehogs for sale*

Hi, I have a baby boy for sale, albino coloured, 6 weeks old. Comes with starter pack and info, and registration. If you are interested you can call me on 07736839662. Thanks




rocket said:


> hello, new to this site was just wondering if anyone keeps pygmy hedgehogs as very interested in buying one, have a few questions. do they smell? can you keep them in the house? can you keep 2 together? what do the eat? are they easy to handle? what age do you buy them at? sorry for question overload.
> 
> many thanks


----------

